# POST YUP YOUR 20 INCH STREET CATAGORY BIKE



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC. 20 INCH STREET.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not mine but very detailed and nice







and it is street


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

YEA THATS THE TRUJILLO FAM BIKE.THIS IS THE ONE THATS BADASS


lesstime said:


> not mine but very detailed and nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Igot a street but it is in the paint shop.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

lesstime said:


> not mine but very detailed and nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEFF THE BEST!!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Two of my daughter's and their bikes. Still need custom parts, pinstriping, and airbrushing... but coming along nicely.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Keep them coming!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

its a start. im comin out wth lazer cut parts nd all to go after the trujillo fam bike.mines the one on the casket


ClassicPlayer said:


> Two of my daughter's and their bikes. Still need custom parts, pinstriping, and airbrushing... but coming along nicely.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

i kow theres more street class out there.lets see wat u got


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

There's already another street topic on here...!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> There's already another street topic on here...!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

nver seen the other one


oneofakind said:


> There's already another street topic on here...!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> nver seen the other one



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/282575-take-street-12.html


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CaliLifeStyle said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/282575-take-street-12.html


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumpp


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

*city limits car and bike club lansing michigan *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No offense homie but it's not one of these bikes.



mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BC. 20 INCH STREET.
> View attachment 420688
> View attachment 420689
> View attachment 420690
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lesstime said:


> not mine but very detailed and nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top of the line.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

JUS WAIT TIL MINE COMES OUT HOMIE ILL POST A PIC WEN ITS ALL TOGETHER


socios b.c. prez said:


> Top of the line.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WATS NOT WAT


socios b.c. prez said:


> No offense homie but it's not one of these bikes.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THAT RED ONE LOOKS KLEAN


thomas67442 said:


> *city limits car and bike club lansing michigan *
> View attachment 422692
> View attachment 422693
> View attachment 422694
> View attachment 422695


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

angeles in the works


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


HOTSHOT956 said:


> View attachment 423057
> 
> 
> angeles in the works


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


thank you bro.just need to get some bills payed off and back to building her.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


HOTSHOT956 said:


> thank you bro.just need to get some bills payed off and back to building her.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BC. 20 INCH STREET.
> View attachment 420688
> View attachment 420689
> View attachment 420690
> ...


nice bikes i might throw a street bike together


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

a hot rod leagend darrel star bird


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

STREET IS FUN TO PLAY WTH.


CE 707 said:


> nice bikes i might throw a street bike together


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea i gess last tine i took a street bike to a show was in 97


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM. TIME FOR ANOTHER


CE 707 said:


> yea i gess last tine i took a street bike to a show was in 97


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

i cruise this everyday


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> i cruise this everyday


Clean, are you learning how to write? I've noticed more writers building bikes lately, including myself.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

yea im currently unemployeed and it helps relieve stress


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol. Looks good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

were r all the street class at. i kow theres more


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

my other cruiser


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

My Daily :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Klean daily wat bout show


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-ey0Cm8_2Y&feature=related
Not mine.


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Klean daily wat bout show



Working On A 3 Wheeler With Custom Cut Parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Orale


----------



## CaliBoi_Walk562 (Mar 13, 2011)

still in the works.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 422652


:dunno: zeek ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a bike lookin juss like that. Called TANGERENE KING


lowdude13 said:


> :dunno: zeek ?


----------



## stroller (Jun 20, 2011)

http://img526.imageshack.us/i/imageenbg.jpg/ THEE ARTISTICS 805


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet


stroller said:


> http://img526.imageshack.us/i/imageenbg.jpg/ THEE ARTISTICS 805


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:twak: :nono:


mr.widow-maker said:


> I got a bike lookin juss like that. Called TANGERENE KING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

yea boii


Latin Luxury said:


> :twak: :nono:


----------



## stroller (Jun 20, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Sweet


Thanks


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

one of my club members street bikes...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

chamuco61 said:


> View attachment 427134
> one of my club members street bikes...


 what bike?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Is she a close member.lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I kow there is more competition out there. POST IT YUP


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt..	Ive seen these bikes b4. There lookin sweet.ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

THEE ARTISTICS oc chapter(Not my bike)


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

the yellow bike is an old member from my chapter(sfv)


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

this bikes are from old members of my chapter...


----------



## `d3x (Jan 30, 2012)

Newbie here in the forums...wanna share my ride. Also where do i get the best deal for a Diamondz 20 spinners? Thanks


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

`d3x said:


> Newbie here in the forums...wanna share my ride. Also where do i get the best deal for a Diamondz 20 spinners? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 429753


that bike is bad...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

Est.1979 said:


> that bike is bad...


 yeah it is bad...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks fer sharing yur bike homie. Its bad but it shouldent be posted in this section thats a mild to a custom bike


`d3x said:


> Newbie here in the forums...wanna share my ride. Also where do i get the best deal for a Diamondz 20 spinners? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 429753


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

My sisters 20'


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

DONT 4 GET ME !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Boy (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## `d3x (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry guys as ive said im new here,my bad. Thanks


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bout time u post the 8ball up


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 430211
> DONT 4 GET ME !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt for all the bikes. Keepem postin up on here


----------



## htr8445 (Dec 22, 2011)

took it to the shop few days ago... 
getting candy oragne wit silver leafing and stripping...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS SEE WAT U GOT. I SEE GOOD LIFE BIKE CLUB HAS A FEW STREET CLASS BIKES THAT R PRITTY KLEAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WERE R THE BIKES ATT


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

MY DAUGHTER'S BIKE!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ll yea .ttt i like it playa


BIGDADDY75 said:


> MY DAUGHTER'S BIKE!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump. post yup the pics


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WERE R THOSE RIDES


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

HUNICO, WWE WRESTLERS BIKE


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I kow there is more competition out there. POST IT YUP


Just keep this thread going bro, my bike will be post just right now its stripped cus im puttin new prts n paint will post pics soon


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

street trike for sale waiting for its next owner to finish her up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

How much


FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> street trike for sale waiting for its next owner to finish her up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow it homie. I will be postin the new look of my bike in march


Pure Lowridin said:


> Just keep this thread going bro, my bike will be post just right now its stripped cus im puttin new prts n paint will post pics soon


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> street trike for sale waiting for its next owner to finish her up


CLEAN!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> How much


700 obo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

KOOL ILL SEE WATS YUP HOMIE I JUS DROPPED 2 GEES ON MINE SO IM LOW ON FUNDS BUT IF I GET THE $ ND U STILL GOT IT ILL GET IT


FREAKY BEHAVIOR said:


> 700 obo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT. GOIN TO POST MY BIKE. LOOKS FRESH


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Is that all the custom parts u got?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I still got more on the way


Juan GT Reyes said:


> Is that all the custom parts u got?


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

from Sundays Photoshoot


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> HUNICO, WWE WRESTLERS BIKE
> View attachment 438492
> 
> View attachment 438493
> ...


All that money and he's rolling on china gold. Pfft.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:rofl:


ClassicPlayer said:


> All that money and he's rolling on china gold. Pfft.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

POST THE BIKES YUP


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

not done with mine yet. its on a 40% ill post pics when done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Pm me shots


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

10-4


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ORALE PUES


HOTSHOT956 said:


> not done with mine yet. its on a 40% ill post pics when done


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

HERES A NICE WHIP


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

thats clean


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

JUICED 20INCH STREET


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

how much for the cylinders


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

YES THIS IS A STREET CLASS BIKE.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

IM JUS FINDING PICS AND POSTING THEM. IDK


HOTSHOT956 said:


> how much for the cylinders


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> IM JUS FINDING PICS AND POSTING THEM. IDK


oh ok i though it was urs. my bad


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> View attachment 423057
> 
> 
> angeles in the works


wat it dew street fam. ok status on angeles. i was going to go china part on this build but not no more.sold all my shit and going all faced parts and bmx rims since scrambers where the first bmx frames that schwinn ever made. so yea its a most i keep a lil bmx love in it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:WAT EVER MAKES YU HAPPY


HOTSHOT956 said:


> wat it dew street fam. ok status on angeles. i was going to go china part on this build but not no more.sold all my shit and going all faced parts and bmx rims since scrambers where the first bmx frames that schwinn ever made. so yea its a most i keep a lil bmx love in it.


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Everything is made in china or tawain.... Like it or not....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> YES THIS IS A STREET CLASS BIKE.
> View attachment 457553


LOL wonder if its a girl...


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MKR. THATS NOT A STREET CLASS BIKE BUT .TTT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks mr.widow-maker....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

No prob


MKR said:


> Thanks mr.widow-maker....


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

*LOWLA*

_ MY 16"BIKE *LOWLA*_


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

*TWIZZLER*

MY 20"BIKE *TWIZZLER*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the raider one


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

I would post mine up in here pero new to thise dont know how plus am in a phone...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


Dominic you should show this bad ass bike again......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Dominic you should show this bad ass bike again......


Thanks dog, and I'm actually thinking about it, I just don't want to clean it haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lol


RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Thanks dog, and I'm actually thinking about it, I just don't want to clean it haha


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


A little polish and some elbow grease and your all good....


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


oneofakind said:


> Dominic you should show this bad ass bike again......


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wats up dominic.. I had sweet n sour up here in the bay.. Man too bad I stop showing my street class bike when you went all out.. Yours came a long way from just being straight chrome... We would of been good competition G..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Post all the street class bikes yup. TTT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I like the raider one


Thanks bro!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> A little polish and some elbow grease and your all good....


Im thinking maybeeee for Socios?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

west_side85 said:


> Wats up dominic.. I had sweet n sour up here in the bay.. Man too bad I stop showing my street class bike when you went all out.. Yours came a long way from just being straight chrome... We would of been good competition G..


Whats crackin dogg? Yea i definately remember your bike. Shit i remember your bike was the one i was looking up to when i was building mine. Would have been koo to compete


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Whats crackin dogg? Yea i definately remember your bike. Shit i remember your bike was the one i was looking up to when i was building mine. Would have been koo to compete


Koo G.. Thanks!... And hhopefully you get a chance to see wat im building for my.son.. Should be out next year


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

POST YUP THOSE BIKES.TTTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


ClassicPlayer said:


> Two of my daughter's and their bikes. Still need custom parts, pinstriping, and airbrushing... but coming along nicely.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WIDOWMAKER. IN THE MAKING


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Out of all the raider displays ive seen ur #1


RAIDERSEQUAL said:


>


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Out of all the raider displays ive seen ur #1


Thanks bro! Just took a simple concept, a lil creativity, and came up with it. You have a bad ass street bike too!:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


slimer said:


> View attachment 465633


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTMFT LETS SEE SOME MORE STREET BIKES


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

GT ventura county! 
20' tiger


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Juan its TIGGER NOT TIGER


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NICE BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WIDOWMAKER. IN THE MAKING
> View attachment 464337


i like widow maker when it looked like this... new frame isnt a good look or the paint is what kills it...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE FLIRT TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOTHAMS FINEST...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Money Never Sleeps said:


> i like widow maker when it looked like this... new frame isnt a good look or the paint is what kills it...


I kow bro, I still got the frame, lol N YA IM 100% with u on the paint, the guy did good on the car that we had done n idk wtf he was on but this is what I get 1 week from vegas when he had for like a month n a half. Paint colars arnt what I asked for in the first place


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

me and bike


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

*MY STREET CLASS TRIKE*


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I kow bro, I still got the frame, lol N YA IM 100% with u on the paint, the guy did good on the car that we had done n idk wtf he was on but this is what I get 1 week from vegas when he had for like a month n a half. Paint colars arnt what I asked for in the first place


I like the frame its cool, and yeah the paint really doesnt make the bike hit, its like flake over base with wierd colors... maybe shoot a kandy over that and see what ya get....


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

One of my homies had these pix on his page on fb


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 568201


Nice bike homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> I like the frame its cool, and yeah the paint really doesnt make the bike hit, its like flake over base with wierd colors... maybe shoot a kandy over that and see what ya get....


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

might sell for the right price PM me a price


----------

